# Anyone lock their cat out of the room due to lack of sleep?



## lapchern

whenever i go to sleep, my kitten insists on always going under my blanket and leaning her body against my waist... at first it's sort of nice and all but i get stiff and get woken up every so often during the night!


i really have no choice tho because i have to go to work early in the morn


----------



## catobsessed4

I get less sleep when I lock them out (I only did it once) because they scream at the door!!


----------



## Guest

My cats don't sleep in my bedroom at night. When I just had one cat, she meowed at my door all night, but once I got her some playmates that stopped.


----------



## Aonir

My cat Cheyenne sleeps right between the pillows at night. With some visits from Teddy sleeping behind my legs, and Oreo coming to check on me to see if I'll pet of(if not, he's gone lol)


----------



## CyberPet

My kittens has had to adapt to the fact that we sleep in a closed bedroom at night. The bedroom is off limit for them during all hours of the day. No screaming or anything like that when we go to bed.


----------



## OsnobunnieO

Addison usually stays out of my way while I sleep, but sometimes I roll over and kind of lay on him until he wakes me up yelling at me. Then he moves somewhere else that I'll end up on top of him :roll: 

I leave my door open most of the time, but my brother (who hates the cat) tries to close it before he goes to bed. One night he did this not realizing the cat was not in my room. I didn't hear anything (maybe because I was dead asleep) until about 4am when he was howling. I ignored it assuming he was in my room until my mom came down the hall and opened the door asking why I locked him out! I felt really bad that day


----------



## Ianthe

My cats have always slept in my room, on my bed. I have a harder time sleeping if they are NOT there, becaause it seems like something is missing.......AND they scream at the door, and Gaylord tries to open it with his paws :roll:


----------



## Richo

When Barnaby was a kitten he used to curl up against me and I couldn't sleep well because I was always afraid I would roll onto him so I used to lock him out. Now when he sleeps on the bed he lays down at the bottom in his own space. Every once in a while when I'm rolling over I end up kicking him and I always feel bad about that.


----------



## violina23

*I do..*

Well every now and then if I'm feeling adventerous I leave the door open and Kiera will come in and bug me, but overall, I need to kick her out or else I won't sleep. I'm a really light sleeper so noses in my face, the "thud" when she jumps on or off the bed.. it really disrupts my sleep and I need to get up early too.

I just got a bigger bed, and there is space to climb underneath, so I there is more places for Kiera to poke around, and enough space that she could sleep on the bed with me if she wanted, but usually I have to kick her out at some point or I won't get a good night's rest. 

Usually she is ok... only starts meowing at the door the next morning and wants to play the whole time I am getting ready for work!

-Heather


----------



## triniphen

*eep*

my furballs always seem to want to play in the bed at night, or want to sleep on my face. so much for that.


----------



## Ta3339

Tierney has always slept with us, and now Teagan does too.. We have locked Tierney out sometimes when he just to wild. 

Tierney usually sleeps right between us, and Teagan sleeps on top of our nightstand. 

Works well for us!


----------



## Gudewife

Assumpta has free run of the house, sleeps with us at night (and takes up the better part of a king-size bed). Occasionally, she gets locked out of the bedroom at 4AM (she's convinced that breakfast should be as early as possible), but that's almost as bad as having her bopping my nose.

I have this terrible bedside lamp that my mother-in-law gave me, and I can't stand it. Every morning, Assumpta starts knocking one book at a time off my nightstand until she can get to the lamp and knock that off. Despite my best efforts, that lamp *still* hasn't broken yet :twisted:


----------



## tanyuh

Hehehe you want to break that lamp and you are a "Gudewife"!? *grin* Just teasing!

I like to let my cats in the room even if I don't sleep because of it. In the winter, Samhain pats at my face to let her inside the blankets, so she is constantly keeping me up. And Psi just likes to walk on you, so that keeps me up too. Sigma, though, I usually have to kick him out at about 6am when he starts to get genki and jump on everything in the room and knock stuff down. I don't turn up an opportunity to have a kitty sleeping with me tho, ever! So, I don't lock them out unless they are going bonkers.


----------



## Richo

It's sounding like I'm one of the lucky ones. Barnaby has never climbed on me or tried to lay on me or got in my face, and just the short time I've had Baxter so far he has come in meowing but stops when I shout at him to be quiet. Occasionally I've found a toy mouse on the bed in the morning but very seldom. I'd say the Barnaby has woken me up meowing or playing maybe a dozen times in 4 years. I also sleep with a fan running all the time and I'm sure that helps cover up any cat noise.


----------



## mizzkitty

My cat doesn't sleep during the nights until very late..maytbe around 3 or 4...he just plays or walks around till then...when he does slep eveyr night it is somewhere different...sometimes on the couch or he goes under the rug...but if i did lock him out i'd prolly hear him jumping up and hitting the door like he does..


----------



## Kittys Mom

Kitty used to be a perfect bedmate. She would curl up in between my arm and my body and I'd pet her untill I fell asleep. Then she'd move down and sleep next to my feet.

Now, Kitty tries to come to bed, but Thomas attacks her until she leaves. The he proceeds to try to convince me to play, bringing toy mice for me to throw for him. Once he's decided Kitty is not coming back and I'm not going to play anymore he leaves...and I sleep alone. He usually comes back in the middle of the night and I wake up in the morning with him curled up next to me. 

Sometimes though I wake up in the morning laying on one or more little plastic mice...very uncomfortable. Guess Thomas wants to see if I'll play when I'm sleeping.


----------



## baggy

My husband wakes at the sound of their bells. We keep bells on them because we like to know where they are at any given time. 

We have a large laundry room with a window. Access to their litter box is in there and their food and water and comfy blankets are in there too. Every night when we go to be we tell them to get in their room and they run right in. Never a problem. We've been doing this since they were kittens. I think they actually like it in there. They lay on the washer and dryer a lot and look out the window. Often I find them in there on their own free will.


----------



## sentimentalgirl

Our cats always slept with us in our bed. I can't imagine sleeping without them!

Dunga & Maugli are usually on my pillow, next to me and Yoda sleeps sometimes on the pillow and sometimes on our legs.

They (Dunga) wake me up every morning around 6 to get fed. I usually kick them out of the bedroom untill 7:30 when I wake up and feed them.


----------



## kitty_kisses

Otis always slept right beside me on the bed, cuddled up tight. Then Jazz came along and night time has become playtime. They seem to have really irregular schedules - some nights they want to cuddle, some they want to play - so my door is always open for cuddling, but if they forget the "no playing on Mom's bed" rule, then they get locked out. Usually it only takes half an hour, then i can open it and have two babies ready for cuddles - Otis on one side of me, and Jazz on the other. I'm a kitty sandwich filling :lol:


----------



## Ioana

I couldn't imagine letting my kitties on the other side of the door. They are very well behaved.
Playing with kitties several times a day and before going to bed will ensure a good night's sleep


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo

Tigger insists on sleeping with me ocassionally. I find him sleeping on the top of my head when I wake up sometimes... hehe. He'll either sleep there or next to my feet, on me, or next to me.

When he is at my feet... I hate it... I always kick him in the face by accident while I'm turning over. When he is sleeping on me - I turn over a lot - so he gets dumped off - sometimes I hug him before I roll over so I don't toss him (something I've learned from years of practice). When he sleeps next to me he is the safest. The worst I'll do is hug him.

Sometimes he grows a wild hair and bugs me all night long... and I could kill him those times. He bashed his head into my nose while I was asleep... good God that hurt so much!

I'll pretty much let him sleep with me as long as he is good - but if not I toss him from the bed - or move him so he won't get hurt later on.


----------



## DylansMummy

We had Dylan in with us the first two nights we had him and we got absolutely no sleep so now he stays out of the bedroom at night.

He comes in occassionally during the day and sleeps on the bed or plays whilst I sit on the bed doing some work but as long as h doesn't see us go in - he doesn't make a sound! If he does he meows a few times then goes away...


----------



## OsnobunnieO

Addison has been waking me up more and more lately. I think its because he's hungry. He's starting to lay on my chest again (something I missed)... but its while I'm sleeping and he lays on me, then starts to paw at my face... I wake up to him staring me right in the eye. Its kinda creepy  hehe.


----------



## Dusty&Lou

When Dusty was a little kitten, he would insist on sleeping on my pillow, tangled in my hair.

As he got older, he would sleep on my pillow, with his head on my shoulder. On really cold nights, he would wiggle down the neck of my t-shirt onto my bare chest. Talk about intimate!

Then Hubby moved in. For a long time, he wouldn't sleep anywhere on the bed. Hubby didn't kick him out, he kicked himself out!

As he got used to Hubby, he would sleep on my legs or feet. Anywhere, as long as it was on my body and away from Hubby.

Very recently, we bought him a new tree, and he has been sleeping in that exclusively. I'm sure as the cold weather comes back this fall, my Dusty will come back to bed. 

I love sleeping with him; he's so soft, warm, and provides a nice little rythum with his purring. I couldn't imagine locking him out - he'd cry all night!

And I forgot - he is quite the little alarm clock. Every day at 6:30 to get fed and get me up for work!


----------



## jvan71

We're still in an adjustment period where Spaz is still getting used to my bf and Keeter. Before he moved in, she slept on my pillow and would scoot me off of it, but now she only does that when I'm taking a nap by myself. On rare occasions (when she's being extra clingy) she'll come in there even if he's there.

Keeter, on the other hand, sleeps right next to the bed and almost every night we wake up to find her sprawled out right next to my bf's side and has pushed us together on one side of the bed!

Only a handful of times have we woken up with Spaz taking over my pillow AND Keeter taking up the other side of the bed...it can be quite uncomfortable, but we both love our babies, so we wake up very happy with them in the bed with us!

I prefer to have them in the bed with us...they're so soft and cuddly!!


----------



## Maleke

My cats both get locked out of our room every night. Before we got Magic, Maleke used to sleep in our room in his bed (YES! He actually slept in HIS bed!!!). His bed was up high, on top of three piled up plastic storage tubs, on the top there was a wool blanket and his bed. He loved it. But, then we got Magic.....and at 4am every morning they started their rampage around the house. For a while we only locked Magic up in the spare bedroom because the heat vent in our room is super powerful and if you shut the door it gets STEAMY in there! So Maleke was still allowed to sleep with us. However, now that it's summer and we don't need heat, they both get locked out. Neither complain, so it's all good.


----------



## shantor

My room IS my cats room. Ever since i brought Wednesday home, she's stayed in my room. She goes everywhere now, but my room is sanctuary. When i first got her, she was a ittle baby, she'd sleep next to my head, kneeding it with her claws.. It was cute and felt kinda nice.. (sept when she'd hit a sensative area and dig in..).. then (during the winter) i'd wake up with her belly on my head, and a mouth full of fur.. i found it cute.. and a little later on in the night, she'd bat my head to wake me up so i could make a tent with my legs and let her sleep under the blankets without the blankets touching her. (she didnt like being covered with a blanket, but liked the warmth).. eventually she started just sleeping at the bottom of the bed, and now she just sleeps anywhere she wants to.. normally not on my bed cause its too small and i'd kick her off without realizing it.. She likes to sleep on my desk now and cuddle with my clothes that are thrown everywhere.. but i dont mind as long as she's comfy..


----------



## shantor

o.. forgot to mention the times where she'd run full speed into our room, jump onto the bed with her toys and kill them by flipping herself all over my legs.. then tear down the hall way, stop and come back to do the same thing in the middle of the night.. I tried to lock her out once and she sat at the door crying.. I felt bad so i let her back in.


----------



## OsnobunnieO

That's EXACTLY how Addison used to be! He'd sleep on my head, paw at my face, anything to be touching me. He eventually got over it... and I miss it 

He still runs around at full speed early in the morning and drives everyone crazy. Most days I can sleep through it, but every now and then it wakes me up.


----------



## kibster

*new cat owner and stressed...please help*

I just adopted a stray cat that had been living in my backyard for over a year. No one ever claimed it and it started trusting me about 4 months ago. I've taken it for it's shots and got it a bath. Sam, the cat, did very well at the vet and groomers. i would let him in during the day and he would want to go back out at night. i just moved into a new apt. and took Sam with me. i would rather he not be an outside cat now. well, he sleeps all day and runs amuck all night. i even gave in and let him outside...well, that lasted a whole 5 minutes and he came back scratching at the door. he goes outside for a few moments and hauls his butt back inside ina flash. he's constantly scratching at the walls in litter box (it's an enclosed litter box), pouncing on and off the bed, scratching everything but his scratching post, walking in the blinds rather than sitting on his bench next to the window. i'am a little nutty b/c i've had very sleep over the last week since we moved. if i lock him in or out, he just meows at me and scratches the door. as you see by my ramblings, my brain isn't functioning too well...did i mention i've had sleep deprivation!! 8O 

what do i do?


----------



## Ioana

Hi Kibster,
glad to see you have joined the discussions!
It would be best if your kitty were indoors only - there are too many dangers outdoors.
First off - in order to find out why he wants get ouside so often - is he neutered? How old is he?
If he isn't then you have got your answer -
The best thing would be to take him to the vet and have him alterred 
Of course he will continue to want and go outside. This is where your interventions are vital. You must provide him with regular sessions of play - not with your hands but with little balls, strings, etc things for him to chase. Window seats or a safe place where he could watch the outdoors from a glass door or window will be perfect. There are also cat videos available that will be part or the "program" you will have to lay out for him in order to keep him busy. It is a matter of getting him used to the pattern of a scheduale. Playing with him before bed time is a must - you will get some needed rest.
Have confidene - it will work out. Make sure you ask all the questions you need answers for - best of luck and post some pictures for us!


----------



## kana

Cats sleep at night? LOL
I have one that is up all night and runs across us a couple times to get to the window near the bed. He is so cute and we love him like crazy so he gets away with it all.......... :lol: 
We should probably lock him out of the room, but then the dog would be stuck in the bedroom also and she likes to move around to different rooms. 
Our animals are our kids so we just except it all like any good parent. :?


----------



## violina23

*New BEd*

Well, I finally got a new bed delivered, which is now a queen size instead of a twin size. This means more space on the bed, and also that the bed is much quieter (the twin was a high-riser which squeeked a lot. now i actually have a normal boxspring).

Anyways, my sister and her husband slept over, and they aren't big cat people, so I had to keep Kiera locked IN my room on Saturday night! My boyfriend was over, so we were exhausted (had just come from a free New York Philharmonic concert in the local state park) and wanted to go to sleep. Kiera proceeded to try to head-butt her way out of the room, and when she realized that was futile, went after the tissues and would randomly come up onto the bed and sniff our heads. 

I even left the door open last night, and i didn't get a great night's sleep, but it wasn't TOO too bad... maybe I have to learn to not shower attention on her if she bugs me when i'm sleeping. When she started to sniff my face and i could hear the purr-motorboat going, I had to start petting her 

-Heather


----------



## Sunnshine0323

I have two cats and my boyfriend insists on them sleeping in the bed, covers and all. I personally think they should sleep at the foot of the bed if anything. I'm 8 months pregnant and a very light sleeper, so I wake up with any kind of playing around they do in our room when its sleepy time. So I sometimes have to lock them outside. Maggie lays on the floor outside the door and sticks her mouth up to the crack and meows as loud as she possibly can. Cujo doesnt really care either way. But I had to start locking the door since Maggie has magically learned how to open it by herself. Smart cookie.


----------



## ospunkyo

Pfeffa sleeps beside me for at least portions of the night every night. I don't mind, mostly, except she tends to stand on the arm I have curved up under the pillow (ouch) then falls sideways into my face. 

Also, because she's been doing this for years, I tend to move over for her, so I'm often in the middle of the bed, with the husband complaining about how little room he has on one side, and Pfeffa stretched out happy as can be on the other.

Hobochangba is NOT allowed yet in the bedroom at night - he likes to rip up the fabric on the box spring at 4:30am.


----------



## Blinkin'_cat

My cats never go into my room. I don't want to be woken up in the night, I don't want cat hairs in my room, and I don't want there to be any possibility of them knocking things over and breaking them.


----------



## BaileyAndSammi

Just the opposite for me, I love my kitties to sleep with me. They are very good cuddlers and deep sleepers!


----------



## tornangel012

shantor said:


> o.. forgot to mention the times where she'd run full speed into our room, jump onto the bed with her toys and kill them by flipping herself all over my legs.. then tear down the hall way, stop and come back to do the same thing in the middle of the night.. I tried to lock her out once and she sat at the door crying.. I felt bad so i let her back in.


THIS is just like KILALA. He just run back and forth with all his toys dropping them on my face and diving under my covers.

He sleeps with me everynight though because my parents can't stand his night time behaviour. I don't mind usually he's very good I'll go to sleep with him sitting quietly on the floor in a pile of clothes and then I'll wake a lil bit when he climbs to his spot on my bed (on top the pillow above my head). He'll nudge me to hold his paw and then we sleep peacefully untikl about 6am when he starts whapping me and licking my face to wake up for his food.

When I sleep at my boyfriends he is suprisingly very good My mom says go to bed and puts him in this basket that she made for him with lil pillows and blankets and he'll stay there and just lie down and sleep no problems and he doesn't cry about being locked in either.


----------



## chickencat

*sleep?*

sleep? what's that? I have 2 cats that decide it's playtime when we go to bed - my little cat is deaf and she goes into the master bathroom and knocks things in the sink to wake us up because she is thirsty. I love her to death though and don't really get mad but I don't get sleep either. We tried keeping them both out of our room at night by closing the door and they would slam their bodies into the door to try to open it.


----------



## DesnBaby

Yes, definetly, because I am allergic.


----------



## Margarita

My are very sweet, and only rita and harper make noise, and thats just knocking things off shelves etc LOL


----------



## SilverFerret

my ferrets m ake more noise, and i'm not going to carrie there 50 pound cage down the stairs


----------



## Celeste_Eden

i've always locked my cats out of my room. i cannot sleep with even stuffed animals in my bed, let alone live ones. now that i don't have a sepperate bedroom, it doesn't really bother me. squee sometimes sleeps with us, sometimes not, depends, but i sleep like a rock, so once i'm out, he doesn't bother me.


----------

